# GSD with DM, how do I know when it's time?



## lougatzo

Rosie is 9. Plucked her from death row on her last day 8 years ago. Couldn't have custom ordered a better dog. Diagnosed with DM about 8-12 months ago. Steady decline. Did swimming and laser and massage. She now is to the point where she can barely walk a few steps and plops herself down. I carry here up and down stairs to relieve herself and I don't mind. She can walk with help using a towel or straps under her hind legs. She isn't in pain, just probably not happy. Still eats and still thumps her tail when she sees us. I'll carry here to the end of the earth, but when is it time? I guess if I'm asking, then it isn't time. Not sure she would love a wheelchair. It would be more for me than her and that's not fair. I know everyone's threshold is different. Some say it's walking, some say it's incontience. Any advice from people who have gone through this?


----------



## Diesel and Lace

My 19 yr old Shiba has days where he cannot get up. I made a checklist of 7 things that were my test for quality of life when he no longer has 4 of these on a consistent basis its time... 

1. Eating 
2. Incontinence
3. Mobility
4. Generally content attitude (appears happy and not in pain or distress)
5. Lack of interest in life (treats, petting, comfort)
6. Hydration
7. More good than bad days

When he can no longer effectively have at least 4 of these on a daily basis it is my responsibility to him to make the decision. Now he has gone below 4 of these for a day or two at a time but bounces back (his bad days) I have actually had the appointment scheduled for him and cancelled it before because he bounced back.


----------



## kiya

I always discuss these things with my vet. I hope you have a vet you can trust. Kiya just turned 9, yesterday, I watch her having more difficulties getting up, she drags her hind paw but she still goes out for short walks in the morning. I always say I won't allow my dogs/animals to suffer and as long as my vet tells me to keep going I do. I often think about some sort of wheels for her, but were not there yet. Just recently I've had to start her on home cooking, if it gets her a few more years, so be it. 
Sometimes you know when it's time.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I pick three things my dog LOVES to do. When they can no longer do those three things - it's time.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry you are going through this. I lost my 14.5 year old GSD to DM in August. I struggled the same as you. Difference was that she was so much older than your girl. She was experiencing additional senior problems - hearing, vision, and dementia. She was also incontinent with her poo. I had to lift her to her feet and she often fell over.

For me, it was the overall decline in her quality of life. I knew that one day she would lose complete use of her rear legs. I wanted to be able to have her put to sleep at home. I did not want to wind up in an emergency situation, where I was forced to rush to the E-Vet. I wanted to let her go on my terms and to make it as easy as possible for my sweet girl.


----------



## RebelGSD

My dog is paralyzed in the rear, he still wants to run with his front end, he is eating well, talking to me, demanding petting and attention... He is nowhere near ready to go. I have a rear lift harness for him which is a great help. 
Some paralyzed humans are happy others not... it is an individual decision for each dog.


----------



## GSD5150

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I pick three things my dog LOVES to do. When they can no longer do those three things - it's time.


That's my rule. I'm so sorry your going through DM. That's so rough. My thoughts are with you and your baby.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EquusAmor

I don't have any experience with knowing when it is time when your dog has a disease, but no matter what I think it is one of those things where, depending on your bond, you will just know. You will feel it. We had a keeshond growing up who we had for 13 years. the last few days of her life she pretty much stopped eating and was having trouble getting up. Then one day we all just kind of felt it and knew that she wasn't going to make it through the night. My brother and I ended up sleeping in the kitchen with her so she wouldn't be alone when she went.

I know this post isn't that much help, but my prayers are with you and I am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Fade2Black

RebelGSD said:


> My dog is paralyzed in the rear, he still wants to run with his front end, he is eating well, talking to me, demanding petting and attention... He is nowhere near ready to go. I have a rear lift harness for him which is a great help.
> Some paralyzed humans are happy others not... it is an individual decision for each dog.


^^^What Rebel said^^^

I had a German Shepherd Genesis who had DM. He passed away in 2003. It was crazy because I thought he would live a long long life. Up until age 10 he was never sick a day in his life. Perfect hips everything. Then one day in the kitchen he wobbled. Took him to the vet. That's when they told me what he had. My Genesis lived about a year after losing full use of his rear. The decline was quick. 8-9 months until he couldn't walk. I had him on Amicar but it didn't slow the progression. Only reason I had to put him to sleep was he hurt himself (don't want to say what he did to himself) Vet told me the price of the surgery. I didn't care about that. But it was a long recovery time so thats when I made the hard choice. But Genesis adapted well to the DM. He was never one of those GSD's that liked to be picked up/handled. But as he started losing the ability to walk. I would say let me help you and he let me without even a little bit of hesitation. Had he not injured himself. I would have let him live as long as he had his bowel functions. I got him a cart from Dewey's wheelchairs for dogs. Had a rear harness. The trusty towel. Then I also used to just get behind him and walk behind him lifting his rear.......


----------



## Nikkavy

I have a 13 year old who has degenerative disease and can only walk with help these days. She was really starting to lose interest in going out / not pay attention on a short walk, so it was very hard to help her out. 

My vet prescribed Tramadol - not for pain but to treat her "resigned attitude". He saw something at a continuing education seminar about it helping with large dogs who are losing mobility and are "not happy". 

I'm surprised how much it has helped. She hasn't been in any pain so far, so I don't think it's pain relief. She just seems to have a lot more interest in everything. She now quite frequently walks almost all the way to her potty spot by herself, and most of the way back. She is very mildly excited to see her leash and will sometimes get up when she sees me grab it. I only have to steady her occasionally, and help her with the harness while she goes. 

I'm sure this won't be a solution for everyone since each dog is different, but some might find this worth asking a vet about.


----------



## TxQuax

Nikkavy said:


> I have a 13 year old who has degenerative disease and can only walk with help these days. She was really starting to lose interest in going out / not pay attention on a short walk, so it was very hard to help her out.
> 
> My vet prescribed Tramadol - not for pain but to treat her "resigned attitude". He saw something at a continuing education seminar about it helping with large dogs who are losing mobility and are "not happy".
> 
> I'm surprised how much it has helped. She hasn't been in any pain so far, so I don't think it's pain relief. She just seems to have a lot more interest in everything. She now quite frequently walks almost all the way to her potty spot by herself, and most of the way back. She is very mildly excited to see her leash and will sometimes get up when she sees me grab it. I only have to steady her occasionally, and help her with the harness while she goes.
> 
> I'm sure this won't be a solution for everyone since each dog is different, but some might find this worth asking a vet about.


We just lost our sweet boy, Schultz to DM June 7th.....so hard to say goodbye but we knew we had to help him go once we felt the amount of quality he had left was not enough. We had to help him go when we believed there was discomfort.....not pain as DM is not associated with pain. I'm speaking of depression and or any kind of distress we believed he would not bounce back from. The night before we said goodbye, his breathing was very labored and we could see it in his eyes that night and the next day. As with anyone, our goal was to make sure we took him up to the last possible moments that he had of good quality...not just able to eat, drink, etc but overall that he was comfortable and still happy. We believe, hope and pray we did just that. In the beginning of his decline, we were prescribed Rymadill (sp?) as the first vet we took him to thought it might be HD or arthritis. This seemed to perk him up as does the Tramadol with your baby. Once we took him to a specialist and received the DM diagnosis, we asked why the Rymadill seemed to help him so much if there is no pain with DM. Vet explained that as Schultzie was entering his senior years, he probably also had arthritis, etc so it makes sense a pain reliever made him feel better. My deepest sympathies for you and all who have had their babies diagnosed with this dreadful disease....it is very difficult to watch them decline and there not be a thing you can do to stop it. My thoughts are with you and all who have gone through this. xoxoxo 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikkavy

Yes, mine does have arthritis too, so hopefully the Rimadyl is also controlling any other pain she might have. We hope she will continue to be happy & alert for at least a few more months. 
Thanks for your kind words, and I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Schulz!


----------



## shepherdmom

lougatzo said:


> Rosie is 9. Plucked her from death row on her last day 8 years ago. Couldn't have custom ordered a better dog. Diagnosed with DM about 8-12 months ago. Steady decline. Did swimming and laser and massage. She now is to the point where she can barely walk a few steps and plops herself down. I carry here up and down stairs to relieve herself and I don't mind. She can walk with help using a towel or straps under her hind legs. She isn't in pain, just probably not happy. Still eats and still thumps her tail when she sees us. I'll carry here to the end of the earth, but when is it time? I guess if I'm asking, then it isn't time. Not sure she would love a wheelchair. It would be more for me than her and that's not fair. I know everyone's threshold is different. Some say it's walking, some say it's incontience. Any advice from people who have gone through this?


For us it was time when our baby couldn't wag his tail anymore. :teary: He was always my happy boy and his eyes told me how unhappy he was.


----------



## TxQuax

Nikkavy said:


> Yes, mine does have arthritis too, so hopefully the Rimadyl is also controlling any other pain she might have. We hope she will continue to be happy & alert for at least a few more months.
> Thanks for your kind words, and I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Schulz!


Thank you so much and I too hope your girl is happy & alert for as long as possible...... 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

